# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.2 & 3.0T ECS Billet Oil Filter Housing Cap



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The factory oil filter housing cap on your Audi doesn't jive with the rest of the engine bay's fine materials. The super-slick black billet aluminum cap by ECS corrects this oversight, while adding another dimension of increased longevity, durability, and ease of use.

The ECS housing requires no special tools to install the cap; all you'll need is a common 22mm socket or box wrench.


*No More Spills*

*Click HERE to order or for more informaton*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.2 & 3.0T (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## kevin1533 (Mar 2, 2009)

do you need to order the plastic center guide piece separately?( the piece that looks like a paper towel roll holder) mine broke off while taking out the filter.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin1533 said:


> do you need to order the plastic center guide piece separately?( the piece that looks like a paper towel roll holder) mine broke off while taking out the filter.


You'll have to order a new OEM filter housing as it is not available separate. You'll then need to reuse that as our Billet housing doesn't come with it. 

Jason


----------

